# Information on private school in Rhodes



## Mandy V (Sep 26, 2010)

Hello,

I have recently become aware of a private school in Rhodes called Rodos college.I have 2 children aged 7 and 11 and as I do not live in Rhodes yet I wondered if there is anyone who has any knowledge of this school first hand as I would love to hear your comments !!!


----------



## mollycat (Sep 23, 2010)

Mandy V said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have recently become aware of a private school in Rhodes called Rodos college.I have 2 children aged 7 and 11 and as I do not live in Rhodes yet I wondered if there is anyone who has any knowledge of this school first hand as I would love to hear your comments !!!


Hi

All depends on what you are looking for, you can send the children to the local schools and then you put them into a private English school after hours, they need to go to a Greek scholl because of the language they will pick up


----------



## Mandy V (Sep 26, 2010)

mollycat said:


> Hi
> 
> All depends on what you are looking for, you can send the children to the local schools and then you put them into a private English school after hours, they need to go to a Greek scholl because of the language they will pick up


Hi, didnt make myself clear before, my children are already in a Greek state school on an island close to Rhodes, both my children are very much into sports, dance, etc...the facilities at the Collegio look beautiful where as the secondary school we have here looks like a prison and has no facilities at all !!!! would like to hear from anyone who has children at the school or anyone who has an idea how much it will cost us a year for 2 children,,,,,,,,thank you


----------

